# moving to gran canaria



## movingabroad (Feb 28, 2012)

hello all,
me and my partner are both wishing to move to gran canaria, initially for year or two but will probably end up wanting to stay there 
i realise it is going to be difficult moving abroad and i only want to hear from people with tips not people trying to discourage us from going.
i am currently a hairdresser and my partner teaches english as a second language.
we are both learning spanish.
what we would like help with is what forms / processes we will need to go through, including different visas. i cant find anywhere to talk about these things =[
thanks everybody and hope someone can help! x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

movingabroad said:


> hello all,
> me and my partner are both wishing to move to gran canaria, initially for year or two but will probably end up wanting to stay there
> i realise it is going to be difficult moving abroad and i only want to hear from people with tips not people trying to discourage us from going.
> i am currently a hairdresser and my partner teaches english as a second language.
> ...


You dont need visas if you are EU citizens, you just need passports and somewhere to live. once there you will need to get an NIE number, which is straight forward. No one will try to put you off, but if you are serious, then you need to be informed and have as much knowledge as you can get, sadly that information isnt going to be in your favour. It would be lovely to tell you that they'll be jobs waiting for you and that its cheap and easy to live, but that isnt the case!

Anyway, first thing to do is make a few fact finding trips over there and look around, ask questions, see if you can find jobs, whether you'll be able to earn enough to pay for yourselves.....

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this,

Teaching in Gran Canaria | Gran Canaria Guru


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You need to read the 'sticky' threads which will answer a lot of questions for you. Gran Canaria is my favourite part of Spain.
_
"i realise it is going to be difficult moving abroad and i only want to hear from people with tips not people trying to discourage us from going."_

Not much to add really then. Your partner IF he can find a job will earn €1200 - €1400 a month but a contracted job are rarer than hens' teeth, rent on the island is higher than mainland Spain due to year round good weather so it'll cost you half his pay in rent, then utility bills, food, transport for a basic sort of apartment. Lots and lots and lots of hair dressers, manicurists etc all grub hunting for business so do the maths.

It will cost you a couple of thousand euro's to rent (with deposit etc) plus other start up charges for things like telephone so really you need to land with €10,000 as a minimum for a stay of up to five months perhaps (that is a bare minimum).

Good luck.


----------

